
You’re saying it wrong: How to say oft-mispronounced tech terms - Kaibeezy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/youre-saying-it-wrong-how-to-say-oft-mispronounced-tech-terms/
======
Kaibeezy
By far the most common tech pronunciation variance I've noticed UK v US is
"rooter" / "router".

Always seemed weird to hear British Hyundai ads pronounce it high-UN-dye, when
US version was always HUN-day, "rhymes with Sunday". Newer adverts now sound
more like hYun-day, emphasizing the Y and changing the second syllable.
Anyway, that's more of a language thing than a tech thing, just made me think
of it.

